# '67 GTO stainless vs anodized door molding



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Had a discussion with a fellow club mbr about door reveal moldings. He said the molding for a convertible was stainless while that for a HT or Coupe was anodized. Checked in the Ames catalogue and sure enough that's what they have. So question is does anyone know why Pontiac would use 2 diff materials for the same pcs?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

On an early LeMans or GTO convert, Pontiac designers wanted a continuous look of stainless steel on the door reveal moldings butting up next to the stainless pinch weld trim. On LeMans and GTO hardtops & two door Coupes, and even on the seldom seen LeMans 4 door hardtops, anodized aluminum trim sufficed for the reveal moldings (and was cheaper to originally produce)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As usual, right on the money. The pinch weld trim is around the back window tub area of the ragtop. I like the stainless a lot more than the anodized.....it holds up better over LONG periods of time!


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks. Another bar bet item. Up there with the 3sp HD made by Saginaw.


----------

